# How can anyone say face>>>height when tall low-mid tier normies slay but short chadlites don’t get anything



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2021)

I’ve seen girls treat short chads with disgust and either give iois or even hook up with fucking 6’5 subhumans

all of you have probably seen that, unless you stay inside all day

in my college this wide framed 6’5 subhuman who talked like a retard, non NT, kinda autistic slayed chicks in his dorm and had a really cute busty blonde gf even tho he called her a bitch in public  ….Only good thing about his face was light blue eyes

I swear height is everything

look at thatwasepic guy on YouTube. Mid tier normie max but girls love him bcz he’s 6’4



watch his tiktoks… girls treat him like shit bcz he’s 5’7 . Mogs every ethnic on this forum

You’re probably an Indian villager who has never stepped a foot in west if you think face >>> height


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Oct 2, 2021)

I know this is PSL forum and we're supposed to say looks/height matter above all else, but I always remember the Mexican/Sudaca dudes in California being rather good with women and they were never very tall (e.g, both El Chapo and Pablo Escobar had legendary reputations as womanisers even before they were wealthy and powerful, while both being shorter than their respective national averages).



> watch his tiktoks… girls treat him like shit bcz he’s 5’7 . Mogs every ethnic on this forum



Women don't like the first guy because he is a non-threatening 'nice guy' who exudes zero sexuality or male characteristics. His smile, clothing and body language all say _"I'm scared, don't hurt me";_ Women don't like the second guy because he's a typical Indian incel who wants to have women hand their pussy to him on a platter, and gets upset that they don't swarm him like he's Hrithik Roshan or something


----------



## 6ft4 (Oct 2, 2021)

5'9 Chadlite would outslay a 6'4 average face fuck (me) any day of the week
In fact I have a 5'7 chadlite friend and the caliber of girls we've slayed is not even comparable 
I've never slayed a girl and thought to myself that she facemogs me 
I've been stuck fucking overweight girls with 4/10 face all my life


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 2, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> You’re probably an Indian villager who has never stepped a foot in west if you think face >>> height


Atleast tag him you fucking cuck  @volcelfatcel


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Atleast tag him you fucking cuck  @volcelfatcel


He’s living in favelas tho


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Oct 2, 2021)

6ft4 said:


> 5'9 Chadlite would outslay a 6'4 average face fuck (me) any day of the week
> In fact I have a 5'7 chadlite friend and the caliber of girls we've slayed is not even comparable
> I've never slayed a girl and thought to myself that she facemogs me
> I've been stuck fucking overweight girls with 4/10 face all my life



It's like none of these guys never met a height-dimunitive nigga before who knew how to work a room and call himself 'Lil ______' before


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2021)

6ft4 said:


> 5'9 Chadlite would outslay a 6'4 average face fuck (me) any day of the week
> In fact I have a 5'7 chadlite friend and the caliber of girls we've slayed is not even comparable
> I've never slayed a girl and thought to myself that she facemogs me
> I've been stuck fucking overweight girls with 4/10 face all my life


You’re either an autist or don’t go outside and rely on tinder (face and body might matter more online but she’d turned off when meeting a short guy)


----------



## 6ft4 (Oct 2, 2021)

The girls who are height obsessed are usually not goodlooking enough to get a relationship with a goodlooking guy so once they've been pumped and dumped by enough goodlooking guys they realize they will only be able to get an average faced guy to commit to them so they decide to pick the tall average faced guy over the regular average faced guy 

Goodlooking girls care about status and face way more than height


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 2, 2021)

6ft4 said:


> The girls who are height obsessed are usually not goodlooking enough to get a relationship with a goodlooking guy so once they've been pumped and dumped by enough goodlooking guys they realize they will only be able to get an average faced guy to commit to them so they decide to pick the tall average faced guy over the regular average faced guy
> 
> Goodlooking girls care about status and face way more than height


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 2, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> He’s living in favelas tho


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Oct 2, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> You’re either an autist or don’t go outside and rely on tinder (face and body might matter more online but she’d turned off when meeting a short guy)



I reiterate: All things considered equal, of course the taller man wins; But all things are never equal, and as such you can't say that this is some autistic fantasy when we all seem to know that one short guy who is swimming in bitches because he doesn't let himself get bothered by his height like some insecure prissy faggot. I think the appeal behind guys like Lil Wayne and Eazy E is they never made their height something they were insecure about, because obviously everyone knows they're fucking 5'4 (and a lot of women won't ever fuck them because of that, but let's be honest: Most of you are paedophiles who don't want women that large anyway)


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2021)

6ft4 said:


> The girls who are height obsessed are usually not goodlooking enough to get a relationship with a goodlooking guy so once they've been pumped and dumped by enough goodlooking guys they realize they will only be able to get an average faced guy to commit to them so they decide to pick the tall average faced guy over the regular average faced guy
> 
> Goodlooking girls care about status and face way more than height


Ma man every girl cares about height what are you talking about 

girls go clubbing to get pumped and dumped and they always go for tall guys


----------



## 6ft4 (Oct 2, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> You’re either an autist or don’t go outside and rely on tinder (face and body might matter more online but she’d turned off when meeting a short guy)


In nightclubs I could makeout with girls that I considered ideal but after like 6 years of clubbing not a single one ever fucked
Then I go to the below average girls and if they're drunk enough I ask them to leave with me and it would work a fair amount 
It is simply impossible to slay girls I meet through day to day life
Also haven't had a girl from tinder meet up since 2019


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2021)

Callooh_Calais said:


> I reiterate: All things considered equal, of course the taller man wins; But all things are never equal, and as such you can't say that this is some autistic fantasy when we all seem to know that one short guy who is swimming in bitches because he doesn't let himself get bothered by his height like some insecure prissy faggot. I think the appeal behind guys like Lil Wayne and Eazy E is they never made their height something they were insecure about, because obviously everyone knows they're fucking 5'4 (and a lot of women won't ever fuck them because of that, but let's be honest: Most of you are paedophiles who don't want women that large anyway)


Rappers have status halo 

not saying short guys can’t slay at all, but taller guys have it much easier


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 2, 2021)

you use that faggot ali as your example that face doesnt matter
but you dont realize he is the avg female height

literally most women just want a guy taller than them if he is good looking
by an inch or two at least.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 2, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> not saying short guys can’t slay at all, but taller guys have it much easier


thank you columbus


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 2, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Atleast tag him you fucking cuck  @volcelfatcel


tag someone that actually lives in india doe


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2021)

6ft4 said:


> In nightclubs I could makeout with girls that I considered ideal but after like 6 years of clubbing not a single one ever fucked
> Then I go to the below average girls and if they're drunk enough I ask them to leave with me and it would work a fair amount
> It is simply impossible to slay girls I meet through day to day life
> Also haven't had a girl from tinder meet up since 2019


Man you must be deformed if you can’t slay as 6’4 
Do you live in USA/Canada ?


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Oct 2, 2021)

Chadeep said:


>




Why isn't every last woman being hypergamous with +6'5 men then? Women honestly don't know what they want, they take all their social queues from the media (in lieu of the village sewing circle) on what constitutes a desirable man, and yet if this was true, basketball players like LeBron James would be the most desirable men in society: *But they're not. * Ironically, outside of the realm of sports (where women really do seem to prefer men taller than average), most women seem to really lust after shorter guys: Lil Uzi Vert, Ed Sheerhan, Leonardo DiCaprio, Justin Bieber, etc. etc. etc.

How many women do you know who can honestly assess height correctly? I've seen 5'9 guys tell girls they're 6'0 and they just believe it


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 2, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> tag someone that actually lives in india doe


@AcneScars


----------



## Deleted member 9274 (Oct 2, 2021)

Imo from my experience the short chadlites did get shit but that was at a time when everyone was short. As everyone began to grow. They became invisible or would only appeal to other short and younger JBs


----------



## randomvanish (Oct 2, 2021)

6ft4 said:


> The girls who are height obsessed are usually not goodlooking enough to get a relationship with a goodlooking guy so once they've been pumped and dumped by enough goodlooking guys they realize they will only be able to get an average faced guy to commit to them so they decide to pick the tall average faced guy over the regular average faced guy
> 
> Goodlooking girls care about status and face way more than height


this


----------



## germanlooks (Oct 2, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> look at thatwasepic guy on YouTube. Mid tier normie max but girls love him bcz he’s 6’4


girls love him because he is giga NT and confident and unironically has game. Also his face is HTN and looks high trust.
Not denying that his height helps but it’s not the only factor here


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Oct 2, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> rApPerS hAvE sTaTuS HaLo



This is always the most dimwitted, shortsighted argument I ever see on this entire forum. Do you think infamously short rappers like Eazy E, Tupac, etc. were born with Columbia Records contracts in their cribs? These guys became rappers _because_ of who they are, not vice versa:



They are rappers because of who they are, not who they are because they are rappers. How do you think this works, Island Def Jam annoints random teenagers across the country to be among the Select?


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 2, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> you use that faggot ali as your example that face doesnt matter
> but you dont realize he is the avg female height
> 
> literally most women just want a guy taller than them if he is good looking
> by an inch or two at least.


I think below 5'7 is death sentence. You need extremely High PSL face. Height is also a Looks Multiplier like the 6'9 white guy.


----------



## 6ft4 (Oct 2, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Man you must be deformed if you can’t slay as 6’4
> Do you live in USA/Canada ?


I live in Ireland 
Just to clarify, I had a period of frequent slaying before scamdemic when I went clubbing for 18 months but none of them were facially above average
I have been called goodlooking regularly by strangers on nights out. I've had guys hyping me up as if I'm Chad but my assumption is they are more in admiration of height. Girls don't give validation to the same extent


----------



## ALP (Oct 2, 2021)

Wrong, i m 6'1 and never had a gf.


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Oct 2, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> this





germanlooks said:


> girls love him because he is giga NT and confident and unironically has game. Also his face is HTN and looks high trust.
> Not denying that his height helps but it’s not the only factor here



I clicked on his instagram page and it's nothing but a sea of sausage praising this dude for being a chick magnet  Don't bullshit yourself, this guy gets no women


----------



## Deleted member 15516 (Oct 2, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> I’ve seen girls treat short chads with disgust and either give iois or even hook up with fucking 6’5 subhumans
> 
> all of you have probably seen that, unless you stay inside all day
> 
> ...



Juan is 6'2 but close enough


----------



## Ryan (Oct 2, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> I’ve seen girls treat short chads with disgust and either give iois or even hook up with fucking 6’5 subhumans
> 
> all of you have probably seen that, unless you stay inside all day
> 
> ...



Face is a lot more rare than height... And rare is precious.. Get ur facts straight


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> you use that faggot ali as your example that face doesnt matter
> but you dont realize he is the avg female height
> 
> literally most women just want a guy taller than them if he is good looking
> by an inch or two at least.


1 or 2 inches isn’t enough lol lol 

you have to be atleast a feet taller than a girl


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 2, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> I think below 5'7 is death sentence. You need extremely High PSL face. Height is also a Looks Multiplier like the 6'9 white guy.


sub 5'8 height>face
5'8+ face>height
it's that simple


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2021)

Ryan said:


> Face is a lot more rare than height... And rare is precious.. Get ur facts straight


Rare isn’t anything special or else abos would have highest smv 

also very short guys are rare too


----------



## germanlooks (Oct 2, 2021)

Callooh_Calais said:


> I clicked on his instagram page and it's nothing but a sea of sausage praising this dude for being a chick magnet  Don't bullshit yourself, this guy gets no women


Watch his videos. He is really charismatic and good at talking to women. I obv can’t know if that means he get laid but it atleast proofs that he easily get numbers and make girls laugh


----------



## Ryan (Oct 2, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Rare isn’t anything special or else abos would have highest smv
> 
> also very short guys are rare too


I'm talking about rare holos not filos jfl


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Oct 2, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Also his face is HTN and looks high trust.
> Not denying that his height helps but it’s not the only factor here



1.) High trust is actually considered a negative sexual characteristic, not a positive one, since, while high trust faces are rated more attractive _generally, _they are rated less attractive sexually (much akin to the experience of Asian men), i.e, they don't exude dominance or masculinity.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 2, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> 1 or 2 inches isn’t enough lol lol
> 
> you have to be atleast a feet taller than a girl



5'11 guys only goes for 4'11 girls

absolute state of your gaslighting


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 2, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Rare isn’t anything special or else abos would have highest smv
> 
> also very short guys are rare too


6'4+ Height is rare too jfl at this retard @volcelfatcel


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Oct 2, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Watch his videos. He is really charismatic and good at talking to women. I obv can’t know if that means he get laid but it atleast proofs that he easily get numbers and make girls laugh



You're the kind of guy who jerks off to being hugged by a girl at church


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Watch his videos. He is really charismatic and good at talking to women. I obv can’t know if that means he get laid but it atleast proofs that he easily get numbers and make girls laugh


Girls show clear interest and give him iois, unlike how they treat manlets like Ali + he used to have a really cute gf couple of years ago


----------



## itorroella9 (Oct 2, 2021)

tallfags should die


----------



## AcneScars (Oct 2, 2021)

Legit thread. I’ve seen tall Normies with good-looking girls here. There was this fat LTN in my school but he had a gf because he was 6’4 and strong (he could deadlift 400 lb)


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Oct 2, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Girls show clear interest and give him iois, unlike how they treat manlets like Ali + he used to have a really cute gf couple of years ago



I'm honestly not seeing it. They seem like they're being polite and just having conversation. His instagram has literally no women on it commenting.


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> 5'11 guys only goes for 4'11 girls
> 
> absolute state of your gaslighting


Thats why girls aren’t happy with 5’11 guys 
5’5 girls want 6’5 guys , watch the video @Chadeep linked


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Oct 2, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Legit thread. I’ve seen tall Normies with good-looking girls here. There was this fat LTN in my school but he had a gf because he was 6’4 and strong (he could deadlift 400 lb)



I noticed in my own anecdotal experience that really small, thin girls (like 4'11-5'1) tend to like really big fat guys, and indeed, you don't really see fat guys all that single too much (at least where I live). Must be some kind of fetish.


----------



## AcneScars (Oct 2, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> 70% height (5ft10.85”) and 90% face or 90% height (6ft1) and 70% face?
> 
> 6ft1 HTN vs 5ft11 chadlite/chad.
> 
> ...


You’re not taking into account heightfrauding. No actual 5’11 guy will claim 5’11 he’ll just say 6’ or 6’1. In the same way a 6’1 guy can easily claim 6’3 without anyone noticing


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 2, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Thats why girls aren’t happy with 5’11 guys
> 5’5 girls want 6’5 guys , watch the video @Chadeep linked


Girl saying 6'5 is 6'3 irl. 5'8 guys claiming 5'10 is bringing the average up.


----------



## AcneScars (Oct 2, 2021)

Callooh_Calais said:


> you don't really see fat guys all that single too much (at least where I live).


Almost every fatcel I see here is single.


----------



## germanlooks (Oct 2, 2021)

Callooh_Calais said:


> You're the kind of guy who jerks off to being hugged by a girl at church


Jfl and you are the kind of basement dweller who thinks only the Blackpill is reality. I bet you wouldn’t be able to talk with girls like him.
And as I said I don’t know if he gets laid but since his face is slightly above average and his height way above average plus the fact that he is extremely NT there is no way that he doesn’t have any success with women


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Oct 2, 2021)

height is more important in real live settings and meetings, because its the first thing you'll notice.

But with online dating or instragram, the face is simply the most important, because 99% of the content of the photos you use are close ups of your face. The fact that you wrote a dwarf height in bio or post a selfie with someone who is 10 cm taller, than you is another matter.


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> 6'4+ Height is rare too jfl at this retard @volcelfatcel


Bruh you live in india 

it’s not rare in high class clubs/bars 

I agree it’s rare when I go to low-medium class clubs


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 2, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Bruh you live in india
> 
> it’s not rare in high class clubs/bars
> 
> I agree it’s rare when I go to low-medium class clubs


your tales are ever evolving

im not even discussing this anymore
@Chadeep don't tag me in his gaslight threads


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 2, 2021)

the irony of a 5'11 balkan apple picker pheno chad telling you face is meaningless
jfl @Chadeep @gamma

that's all


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Oct 2, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> You’re not taking into account heightfrauding. No actual 5’11 guy will claim 5’11 he’ll just say 6’ or 6’1. In the same way a 6’1 guy can easily claim 6’3 without anyone noticing



That's thing that you guys seem to be missing: *For women, height is an emotional trait, not a physical one. *Women are not blind, they can see very well that some 5'9 man is much shorter than the 6'0 she used to fuck around with, but they'll always suspend reality if they like the man enough.


I'm slowly starting to move away from PSL forums I think for this reason. Looks definitely matter in that they shape how you perceive yourself, but the bigger picture is lost somewhere in the details, and it seems that a lot of legitimate examples to the contrary are always swept away as mere outliers, especially since women will go along with your energy and how you feel, as they are biologically prone to submission (which is what a 'creep' is: a man who makes them feel unwanted sexual feelings, since women literally can't control this part of themselves).


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2021)

Callooh_Calais said:


> I'm honestly not seeing it. They seem like they're being polite and just having conversation. His instagram has literally no women on it commenting.


Online is all about face/body. Many girls show clear interested, some are just polite tho. You can’t be attractive to everyone 

Btw height halo isn’t same in pics like irl


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 2, 2021)

Im 6' and I want to rope daily. Height is everything.


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Oct 2, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Jfl and you are the kind of basement dweller who thinks only the Blackpill is reality. I bet you wouldn’t be able to talk with girls like him.
> And as I said I don’t know if he gets laid but since his face is slightly above average and his height way above average plus the fact that he is extremely NT there is no way that he doesn’t have any success with women



Normal men don't approach busy women trying to put away groceries or rushing to the train station to start a conversation about what sort of music they like. If anything, it reeks of desperation on his part, as women will notice how unnatural and forced the setting is.

Me personally? I prefer really nice city parks, as you know everyone is there for the same reason you are: just hanging out.


----------



## AcneScars (Oct 2, 2021)

Callooh_Calais said:


> but they'll always suspend reality if they like the man enough.


So just have a good face theory strikes again


Callooh_Calais said:


> I'm slowly starting to move away from PSL forums I think for this reason. Looks definitely matter in that they shape how you perceive yourself, but the bigger picture is lost somewhere in the details, and it seems that a lot of legitimate examples to the contrary are always swept away as mere outliers, especially since women will go along with your energy and how you feel, as they are biologically prone to submission (which is what a 'creep' is: a man who makes them feel unwanted sexual feelings, since women literally can't control this part of themselves).


I agree with this part


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 2, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Almost every fatcel I see here is single.


What about the fat LTN curry that posted here tho  Was he a Larp?


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 2, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> @Biggdink may i explain why your OP comparison is false?
> 
> You posted that guy as an example of a 5ft7 chadlite. I would agree he is a chadlite, his face is probably ~85%? 5ft7 is the 20th percentile height
> 
> ...


ali is not 5'7 nigga
holy shit

he is 5'4


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> your tales are ever evolving
> 
> im not even discussing this anymore
> @Chadeep don't tag me in his gaslight threads


Nigga you live in favela how’d you know ?
Ask anyone in usa/Canada to go to a high class clubs/bars and they’d confirm what I’m saying


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Oct 2, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Online is all about face/body. Many girls show clear interested, some are just polite tho. You can’t be attractive to everyone
> 
> Btw height halo isn’t same in pics like irl



Timestamp me a girl who is interested in this guy's pickup artist shenanigans. I don't see any corresponding body language.


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 2, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> Im 6' and I want to rope daily. Height is everything.


Black Pretty boy Snow Bunny Slayer 5'6


----------



## germanlooks (Oct 2, 2021)

Callooh_Calais said:


> Normal men don't approach busy women trying to put away groceries or rushing to the train station to start a conversation about what sort of music they like. If anything, it reeks of desperation on his part, as women will notice how unnatural and forced the setting is.
> 
> Me personally? I prefer really nice city parks, as you know everyone is there for the same reason you are: just hanging out.


You are delusional. These videos are obv for entertaining purposes.
If he goes on a party or in a bar with these social skills and his appearance he will slay


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 2, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Nigga you live in favela how’d you know ?



muh favela

keep coping you fucking tale teller gaslighting chad


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 2, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> OP said he was 5ft7 faggot, what else do I go off of?


op is an actual gaslighting retard 
never believe him


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> ali is not 5'7 nigga
> holy shit
> 
> he is 5'4


He’s 5’7… probably 5’6 tho


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Oct 2, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Almost every fatcel I see here is single.



None of you guys live anywhere in England or Alabama, I presume. Women here seem to love fat lard guts


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 2, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Almost every fatcel I see here is single.


same here
inlcuding my dravidian dalit ass 5'5 subhuman


----------



## AcneScars (Oct 2, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> What about the fat LTN curry that posted here tho  Was he a Larp?


I’m not really sure how the dating scene is in the smaller towns so I can’t comment on the validity of his claims. Almost every girl I see here is completely westernised and they use the same slang as zoomers in the west. It’s rather infuriating to me that there is little to no individuality left and that all the ‘Indian’ parts have been erased


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Oct 2, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> You are delusional. These videos are obv for entertaining purposes.
> If he goes on a party or in a bar with these social skills and his appearance he will slay



What 'social skills'? He's an improv artist, putting on a performance, and not a very good one from the looks of it.


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 2, 2021)

Callooh_Calais said:


> None of you guys live anywhere in England or Alabama, I presume. Women here seem to love fat lard guts


Didn't you slay a Pajeeta in India? Indian girls don't like fat guys.


----------



## AcneScars (Oct 2, 2021)

Callooh_Calais said:


> None of you guys live anywhere in England or Alabama, I presume. Women here seem to love fat lard guts


I live in a place where the average person is quite lean and obese people are generally bullied out of their gluttony


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 2, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> I’m not really sure how the dating scene is in the smaller towns so I can’t comment on the validity of his claims. Almost every girl I see here is completely westernised and they use the same slang as zoomers in the west. It’s rather infuriating to me that there is little to no individuality left and that all the ‘Indian’ parts have been erased


Delhi Mumbai is Chadpreet Only.


----------



## germanlooks (Oct 2, 2021)

Callooh_Calais said:


> What 'social skills'? He's an improv artist, putting on a performance, and not a very good one from the looks of it.


He is confident and low inhib to do videos like that. You wouldn’t be able to I promise you that.
And combined with his above average body stats he will have success in bars etc


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Oct 2, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Didn't you slay a Pajeeta in India? Indian girls don't like fat guys.



Indian girls don't love fat guys? Really? I personally have one FB friend with serious daddy issues who makes a living out of stalking Sanjay Dutt


----------



## AcneScars (Oct 2, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Delhi Mumbai is Chadpreet Only.


What are the posh areas of Delhi? Hauz Khan and Civil Lines?


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Oct 2, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> He is confident and low inhib to do videos like that. You wouldn’t be able to I promise you that.
> And combined with his above average body stats he will have success in bars etc



Why wouldn't I be able to do that? because I don't have a camera secretly recording me?

Idk, he looks like some Jewish soy male to me, I don't accept your thesis that women like him and have yet to see any proof of this


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Oct 2, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> Hes low inhib and extraverted.



So is the homeless man on the train every morning trying to sing "My Lovely Lady Humps" for a dollar/quid.


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Oct 2, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> What are the posh areas of Delhi? Hauz Khan and Civil Lines?



All of the hottest girls live where the money is, e.g Bangalore


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2021)

Callooh_Calais said:


> Why wouldn't I be able to do that? because I don't have a camera secretly recording me?
> 
> Idk, he looks like some Jewish soy male to me, I don't accept your thesis that women like him and have yet to see any proof of this


Watch his videos and see how girls treat him vs tiktok manlet I posted


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 2, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> What are the posh areas of Delhi? Hauz Khan and Civil Lines?


Vasant Kunj, Saket, Aerocity. Hauz Khas is Club Bar Area.


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Oct 2, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Watch his videos and see how girls treat him vs tiktok manlet I posted



I watched his videos, and I don't see any real female attraction: The body language tells me that they're just trying to be polite/humour him, not that they're actually enjoying his interaction, but if you do see something to the contrary and can timestamp for me, let me know so I can tell you why that's wrong.




> see how girls treat him vs tiktok manlet I posted



What I've learned is that women don't like to be approached with random conversations about music or sex when they're trying to load 10kg sacks of kibble into their car boots


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 2, 2021)

Callooh_Calais said:


> Indian girls don't love fat guys? Really? I personally have one FB friend with serious daddy issues who makes a living out of stalking Sanjay Dutt


Sanjay Dutt is Bulked up not fat.


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> @Biggdink Nigga don’t give me that JFL react, I am giving a valid criticism of your premise. If height was more important than face than at a given equal percentile the person who was taller would one.
> 
> Ie, 90% height and 75% face (*6ft1 HTN*) compared to a 70% height (5ft11) 90% face (*5ft11 chad*). *These two can be compared as they are the equivalent statistically.
> 
> ...


I’ve never seen chico looking giga chad model manlets so idk how girls treat them but I think if prime Chico was 5’7 many girls would pick 6’5 normie


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Oct 2, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Sanjay Dutt is Bulked up not fat.



Sanjay Dutt is very big in general, but he definitely is along the 'fatter' spectrum than thin, esp. after his conviction


----------



## randomvanish (Oct 2, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> I’ve never seen a chico looking giga chad model manlets so idk how girls treat them but I think if prime Chico was 5’7 many girls would pick 6’5 normie


delusional


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> The equivalent to a 6ft5 normie would be a 5ft10 gigachad, not 5ft7 (albeit not chico. he is much rarer than a simple 5/1000.)
> 
> If you wanted to compare a 5ft7 gigachad the equivalent would be a 6ft5 guy with an incel face. (Bottom 20%)
> 
> I also suspect you are overrating what a ‘normie’ is, and only including people with clear skin, full head of hair, low facial fat, etc.


Well 5’10 isn’t too short maybe girls would prefer a 5’10 model others would 6’5 normie irl like parties and clubs… 

too many girls are height obsessed tbh, even normies know about this bcz girls are always talking about height


----------



## Deleted member 14139 (Oct 2, 2021)

moment of silence for the extreme retardation OP is afflicted with


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2021)

Drago Soprano said:


> moment of silence for the extreme retardation OP is afflicted with


You either don’t leave your house or live in India


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> yeah exactly, 5ft10 is the equivalent to a normie face lol. I think probably 90% of women would prefer the average height+Chad face combination over chad height+average face. The 10% would be mostly compromised of top 10% height women who really need to feel feminine, or height fetishists. you will be disqualified more for “only” an average face, and height can’t halo you out of a disqualifier as I believe it is an attraction multiplier, and 1.5 multiplied by 0 is still 0.
> 
> yeah, they are height obsessed because they can’t get a chadlite, so they rather have a tall HTN than a short HTN. its also socially accepted to say my BF is so tall compared to complimenting a mans face.


Average zoomer girl is like what ? 5’6 ? And they wear like 4-5 inch heels 

idk I think it depends how much she cares about height


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2021)

Isn’t Hassan piker considered a giga chad super slayer by black pill community ? His face is above avg but nothing special… 
He’s 6’5 tho


----------



## Deleted member 14139 (Oct 2, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> You either don’t leave your house or live in India


you forgot the third option which is that you're retarded and wrong


height desirability is severely diminished returns after 6'2







response to facial attractivness is directly correlated. There are more attractive men in the 5'8-6'0 than 6'4+ men, which are treated exceptionally well by giraffe girls


The first "mid tier normie" guy you posted is not 6'4, he's 6'1, and 6'2 with shoes on and he's a high tier normie you complete fucking retard


The ethnic you posted that's apparently getting flogged by girls is also a high tier normie, except he's ethnic, looks like he's wearing contacts and makeup. No fucking shit height gives an advantage for equal looking guys, when one is at a disqualifying height like 5'8 and below


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> i don’t think using celebrities is a good example. status can be extremely beneficial. timothee chalamet is a chad but nowhere near the tier of “millions of prime JBs using their electric toothbrush while thinking of you”.
> 
> his face is enough to be chad with status lol. but him being tall and proportionally wide is very rare.


Piker isn’t really a celeb lol


Drago Soprano said:


> you forgot the third option which is that you're retarded and wrong
> 
> 
> height desirability is severely diminished returns after 6'2
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 14139 (Oct 2, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Piker isn’t really a celeb lol



insane evidence bro!!!! huge blackpill omfg!!


----------



## Deleted member 14139 (Oct 2, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> Where are you getting this from? Height desirability has severely diminished returns after reaching 5ft10, it is only slightly more ‘diminishing’ after 6ft2 than it is at 5ft10.


returns in attractivness after 5'10 and 6'2 are not the same at all. you still benefit from being above 5'10, but not significantly at all after 6'2


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2021)

Drago Soprano said:


> insane evidence bro!!!! huge blackpill omfg!!


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Oct 2, 2021)

6ft4 said:


> 5'9 Chadlite would outslay a 6'4 average face fuck (me) any day of the week
> In fact I have a 5'7 chadlite friend and the caliber of girls we've slayed is not even comparable
> I've never slayed a girl and thought to myself that she facemogs me
> I've been stuck fucking overweight girls with 4/10 face all my life


Mages me


----------



## Deleted member 14139 (Oct 2, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> the results are diminishing *per inch *after 5ft9-5ft10, not overall. that is what “diminishing returns” means..?


yes they start diminishing after 5'10 i can see that, but not as hard as after 6'1-6'2


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Oct 2, 2021)

6ft4 said:


> 5'9 Chadlite would outslay a 6'4 average face fuck (me) any day of the week
> In fact I have a 5'7 chadlite friend and the caliber of girls we've slayed is not even comparable
> I've never slayed a girl and thought to myself that she facemogs me
> I've been stuck fucking overweight girls with 4/10 face all my life


Cope for your Autism. Assuming both are NT the taller guy will slay more.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 2, 2021)

Good thread. A users opinion is invalid if he lives in some tin-shack in Mumbai.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Oct 2, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> @LooksOverAll


Why tag me? Everyone says "there's tons of low tier normies slaying" but no one ever shows proof. When they do show proof, they show pictures of thatwasepic who is clearly htn with angular jaw, cheekbones, and forward growth:







I've never seen a 6'5" guy who's truly normie or below average facially "slay" let alone have a girlfriend.


----------



## Kingkellz (Oct 2, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I've never seen a 6'5" guy who's truly normie or below average facially "slay" let alone have a girlfriend.


Going from personal experience I mostly agree. 
One time there was a girl who was into me but another significantly taller guy tried to cuck me in front of her. She literally told the taller guy to his face that she finds him ugly. 
Another time a girl picked me over a guy who was taller and wider simply because she liked my face more than his, this was back in high school. 

I have however seen avg to below avg looking tall guys get LTRs with super short women who are extreme heightists but I've never seen them slay.


----------



## slayer69 (Oct 2, 2021)

didnt read thread

but the fact that this has 3 pages shows people need to go out


----------



## Larpongstopper (Oct 2, 2021)

6ft4 said:


> 5'9 Chadlite would outslay a 6'4 average face fuck (me) any day of the week
> In fact I have a 5'7 chadlite friend and the caliber of girls we've slayed is not even comparable
> I've never slayed a girl and thought to myself that she facemogs me
> I've been stuck fucking overweight girls with 4/10 face all my life


It’s rare to see a guy with a good face be expecially tall and even if they are it looks off. 5’7-6’1 is the typical range for chad


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 2, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> face>>>height​


It's like this

Deformed face >> Manlet >> Face >> Height​


----------



## TrestIsBest (Oct 2, 2021)

Callooh_Calais said:


> That's thing that you guys seem to be missing: *For women, height is an emotional trait, not a physical one. *Women are not blind, they can see very well that some 5'9 man is much shorter than the 6'0 she used to fuck around with, but they'll always suspend reality if they like the man enough.
> 
> 
> I'm slowly starting to move away from PSL forums I think for this reason. Looks definitely matter in that they shape how you perceive yourself, but the bigger picture is lost somewhere in the details, and it seems that a lot of legitimate examples to the contrary are always swept away as mere outliers, especially since women will go along with your energy and how you feel, as they are biologically prone to submission (which is what a 'creep' is: a man who makes them feel unwanted sexual feelings, since women literally can't control this part of themselves).


Quality reply, although I don't (fully) agree with your statement on creeps. I'm sure there are lots of instances where the creep is just horny and the girl finds him disgusting without feeling turned on at all.


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 2, 2021)

@subhuman incel come here. Look at this face vs height thread again 
tell them the truth for the last time. Tell them the only truth about Stallone and Jason Statham. Let them cry

btw the guy is the video is like 5'3-5'4 max, not even 5'7


----------



## subhuman incel (Oct 2, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> @subhuman incel come here. Look at this face vs height thread again
> tell them the truth for the last time. Tell them the only truth about Stallone and Jason Statham. Let them cry
> 
> btw the guy is the video is like 5'3-5'4 max, not even 5'7


its both cope, its all about dick size nowadays


----------



## subhuman incel (Oct 2, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> Jason Statham


dont even mention this balding nigga


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 2, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> its both cope, its all about dick size nowadays


new requirements dick size now only. Those requirements change very often, yoou just need to catch the moment and take advantage of it. I got laid solely on my dick recently. It's literally just be in the right play in the right time


----------



## subhuman incel (Oct 2, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> new requirements dick size now only. Those requirements change very often, yoou just need to catch the moment and take advantage of it. I got laid solely on my dick recently. It's literally just be in the right play in the right time


dick size doesnt matter if you are a pornstar


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 2, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> dick size doesnt matter if you are a pornstar


i am not a portnstar but i have a legit 7x6. My face is really fucked up ngl, kinda ugly (overbite and big nose). Average body, 5'9. But i managed to slay some bitched just because of size and masculine attitude. Requirements change very often today you prettyboy they wanna fuck you tomorrow you masculine ogre they wanna fuck you and the other day you are short they wanna ugly. Those people on forum never leave their house and cope 24/7 height of face height of face.. Like grew up already dude


----------



## subhuman incel (Oct 2, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> i am not a portnstar but i have a legit 7x6. My face is really fucked up ngl, kinda ugly (overbite and big nose). Average body, 5'9. But i managed to slay some bitched just because of size and masculine attitude. Requirements change very often today you prettyboy they wanna fuck you tomorrow you masculine ogre they wanna fuck you and the other day you are short they wanna ugly. Those people on forum never leave their house and cope 24/7 height of face height of face.. Like grew up already dude


you just need to find a girl that likes your type. but you also have to expect that she will change her type very fast, so you just find another girl who likes your type. its an endless circle, nothing is set in stone, move with the flow, listen to your heart rather than your dick, stallone mogs all


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 2, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> you just need to find a girl that likes your type. but you also have to expect that she will change her type very fast, so you just find another girl who likes your type. its an endless circle, nothing is set in stone, move with the flow, listen to your heart rather than your dick, stallone mogs all


i mean... just dont be creep weirdo thats it you dont need to be 8/10 chad t oslay. sure you wont get as much attention but put urslelf out there already even i managed to got laid with my deformed face


----------



## subhuman incel (Oct 2, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> i mean... just dont be creep weirdo thats it you dont need to be 8/10 chad t oslay. sure you wont get as much attention but put urslelf out there already even i managed to got laid with my deformed face


me after bimax


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 2, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> me after bimax



nah dude you dont need bimax to slay lmao it literally wont change your front face. ITs not too late to start doing shit, just start going out with friend. i got ill so i am rotting on forum but when i feel better i wont sit there


----------



## .👽. (Oct 2, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> I’ve seen girls treat short chads with disgust and either give iois or even hook up with fucking 6’5 subhumans
> 
> all of you have probably seen that, unless you stay inside all day
> 
> ...



lol thatwasepic looks good. 

height is cope you cant know it cuz u r prolly not tall?


----------



## subhuman incel (Oct 2, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> nah dude you dont need bimax to slay lmao it literally wont change your front face. ITs not too late to start doing shit, just start going out with friend. i got ill so i am rotting on forum but when i feel better i wont sit there


take the vax, it will stop the illness and you can finally enjoy life again


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 2, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> take the vax, it will stop the illness and you can finally enjoy life again


nah i wont take that shit that turn me into zomie thx


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Oct 2, 2021)

ive said it a billion times

height > face > frame


----------



## Mr.cope (Oct 2, 2021)

I can’t take anyone seriously if they’re below 5’9


----------



## subhuman incel (Oct 2, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> nah i wont take that shit that turn me into zomie thx











Sylvester Stallone wears gloves on supermarket run to fight COVID-19 - Times of India


Action star Sylvester Stallone is joining the list of celebrities who are taking part in keeping their personal hygiene to fight the spread of coronav




timesofindia.indiatimes.com


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2021)

.👽. said:


> lol thatwasepic looks good.
> 
> height is cope you cant know it cuz u r prolly not tall?


I’m just under 6’ which isnt bad bcz im taller than average ime (inb4 Muh white zoomers are 6’4) but still lots of guys are taller than me 

girls are always fucking talking about height and how 6’5 is ideal, they’re obsessed with it 

Even normies know about heightpill… 


LooksOverAll said:


> Why tag me? Everyone says "there's tons of low tier normies slaying" but no one ever shows proof. When they do show proof, they show pictures of thatwasepic who is clearly htn with angular jaw, cheekbones, and forward growth:
> 
> View attachment 1347535
> 
> ...


Like I’ve said face matters online so no tall low tier normie is gonna be famous online that’s why you don’t see it , go outside and you’d see it a lot


----------



## LooksOverAll (Oct 2, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> I’m just under 6’ which isnt bad bcz im taller than average ime (inb4 Muh white zoomers are 6’4) but still lots of guys are taller than me
> 
> girls are always fucking talking about height and how 6’5 is ideal, they’re obsessed with it
> 
> ...


I'm outside everyday and still don't see it.


----------



## lutte (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## .👽. (Oct 2, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> I’m just under 6’ which isnt bad bcz im taller than average ime (inb4 Muh white zoomers are 6’4) but still lots of guys are taller than me
> 
> girls are always fucking talking about height and how 6’5 is ideal, they’re obsessed with it
> 
> ...


dude @lutte is almost 7'0 but hes indian and 3/10 thats why hes khhv. explain your theory


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2021)

.👽. said:


> dude @lutte is almost 7'0 but hes indian and 3/10 thats why hes khhv. explain your theory


@lutte is Nordic chad but he’s 5’10 that’s why that’s why he can’t slay in Scandinavia 

@lutte come to Canada, that’s average height here


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Oct 2, 2021)

6ft4 said:


> The girls who are height obsessed are usually not goodlooking enough to get a relationship with a goodlooking guy so once they've been pumped and dumped by enough goodlooking guys they realize they will only be able to get an average faced guy to commit to them so they decide to pick the tall average faced guy over the regular average faced guy
> 
> Goodlooking girls care about status and face way more than height


yeah holes get pumped and dumped by 5'11 chadlite and cope with it by telling themselves he was a subhuman manlet and they're 6'3+ queens only now


----------



## lutte (Oct 2, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> @lutte is Nordic chad but he’s 5’10 that’s why that’s why he can’t slay in Scandinavia
> 
> @lutte come to Canada, that’s average height here


I’m 173 but thnx. If I move I’m going to latin america not canada lol


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2021)

lutte said:


> I’m 173 but thnx. If I move I’m going to latin america not canada lol


You can fraud an inch with insoles 
Canadian girls are easiest and love Europeans especially blonde blue eyed guys 

This is what I see when swiping on dating apps.. white girls here love aryans…


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 3, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> i don’t think using celebrities is a good example. status can be extremely beneficial. timothee chalamet is a chad but nowhere near the tier of “millions of prime JBs using their electric toothbrush while thinking of you”.
> 
> his face is enough to be chad with status lol. but him being tall and proportionally wide is very rare.


That timothee guy is so overrated. Even my normie friends says he is


----------



## oldcell (Oct 3, 2021)

All slayers i know are high energy manlets


----------



## loksr (Oct 3, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> You either don’t leave your house or live in India


Everybody knows a short chad slayer
Absolutely nobody knows an UGLY tall slayer, these are facts. I guarantee you’ve met the stereotypical 5’8” chad who slays, or maybe you haven’t because all that “muh you never leave the house muh” smells a lot like projection
I’m from west coast USA btw

But all of that is irrelevant cause we both know you’re just having a giggle and don’t actually believe any of the shit you say


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 3, 2021)

loksr said:


> Everybody knows a short chad slayer
> Absolutely nobody knows an UGLY tall slayer, these are facts. I guarantee you’ve met the stereotypical 5’8” chad who slays, or maybe you haven’t because all that “muh you never leave the house muh” smells a lot like projection
> I’m from west coast USA btw
> 
> But all of that is irrelevant cause we both know you’re just having a giggle and don’t actually believe any of the shit you say


Average height in Cali/west coast is 5’7, 5’8 is obviously above average there 

it’s too short everywhere else 
Never said short guys are incel , but taller you are easier it is


----------



## loksr (Oct 3, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Average height in Cali/west coast is 5’7, 5’8 is obviously above average there
> 
> it’s too short everywhere else
> Never said short guys are incel , but taller you are easier it is


you're taking mexicans into consideration for that, nobody takes mexicans into consideration for that
if you're white and dating white women in california 5'8" is below average, and a chad with that height is STILL going to slay, a lot
I'm not from Cali btw

you need at LEAST a low tier normie face for height to do anything, if the thing that you think is more important than face is absolutely 100% DEPENDENT on you having a passable face, then that thing is absolutely NOT more important than face. Height is a nichemaxx more than anything, for 99.9% of girls it's a PLUS, for a smaller subset of girls (height fetishists) it's capable of being more important than face, but 9 times out of 10 a girl is going to take an average height good looking guy over a tall normie, if it's a height fetishist she might take the tall normie.

No one thing is the end all be all of anything, attractiveness has many many many different recipes and the bar for everything is much lower than any incel here likes to cope that it is. But the thing that makes the MOST difference, and this is not up for debate, is the face, it's an irrefutable fact. Your face is your soul, your face is peoples' perception of you, of your personality, it's everything that you ARE. NOTHING can beat out face, every other halo/failo that exists is only there to make up for or add to the bar that your FACE has already set. All these other haloes are dependent on your face being a certain level, it's why you have all the 6'7" incels on this site for example, but your face is never really dependent on anything else until you get into like damn near physical deformities like being a turbo manlet or something, but even still a guy with a legitimate chad face will NEVER be incel, but you can have a gigachad height and still be an incel, that alone proves it.


----------



## zeke714 (Oct 3, 2021)

BRUTAL GTFIH. NICK BATEMAN VS IAN SOMERHALDER (ASKING GIRLS)


I made a mog battle between Bateman and Somerhalder which Somerhalder won easily. https://looksmax.org/threads/ian-somerhalder-vs-nick-bateman.368366/ Although, I like others can agree that Ian does have a better face, I wanted to know if 1 PSL face difference is enough to overcome the 4.75"...




looksmax.org


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 3, 2021)

zeke714 said:


> BRUTAL GTFIH. NICK BATEMAN VS IAN SOMERHALDER (ASKING GIRLS)
> 
> 
> I made a mog battle between Bateman and Somerhalder which Somerhalder won easily. https://looksmax.org/threads/ian-somerhalder-vs-nick-bateman.368366/ Although, I like others can agree that Ian does have a better face, I wanted to know if 1 PSL face difference is enough to overcome the 4.75"...
> ...


Status halo 
Bateman is bigger slayer without status


----------

